# How old were you when you learnt to knit?



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Trying to teach my grand-daughter to knit recently it made me wonder what age would you consider old enough for them to understand what you are trying to teach them.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

i WAS ABOUT 9 YEARS OLD WHEN I LEARNED TO KNIT A HAIRBAND WAS MY FIRST PROJECT AND I FELL IN LOVE WITH KNITTING TOO

ANNE


----------



## Jonsmum (Apr 9, 2011)

My Nana (maternal Grandmother) taught me to knit when I was 6 or 7 years old. I think my first project was a watchman's hat for my younger brother. I have been knitting off and on since then. I have graduated to Aran and Icelandic sweaters and more intricate patterns for afghans, etc. I have tried crochet but don't like it, knitting relaxes me, crocheting makes my shoulders scruch up to my ears. I don't like the way crochet stitches look, I like the overall look of knitted stitches. My latest kick is to make Aran sweaters for everyone in the family. The first one was for my 23 year old son who is intrigued with the way I can manipulate the stitches to make cables and bobbles and other fancy stitches. He calls it the weave, if he were a more patient person he could be a candidate to learn to knit himself. I think if your grandaughter has a desire to learn to knit then she is old enough to learn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was (ahem) 40 and taught myself! But I think certainly at any age they can handle the needles, they can learn.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned at about ten. Both parents taught me. I agree if someone wants to learn no one is to young! I've talked to people who learned at five!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I taught myself at 40 & then taught my neice who was about 9 or 10. We both cast on just 12 stitches & just knit to the end of each row. As she got better & older ( she is now 15) we would have races to see who could get to the end of a row 1st ( she usually wins). We can also pick up each others knitting project & do a few rows & you can not tell who knit which rows. She is working on an afghan out of squares with her girlfriend for the friend's sister's wedding next year.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I was 5 years old when I started to knit, but every child is different, and it also depends on how keen they are to want to learn, plus their attention span along with concentration.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I learned to sew first, about the age of eight. Didn't learn to knit til I was eighteeen and went away to college. It was the most important thing I learned. I loved it immediately and have been knitting ever since.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

My grandma taught me when I was about 8 years old. My grandma, mom and I all knit. Both my mom and grandma have passed away and I love that I have this beautiful memory of both of them. I've got an Etsy shop and named it in memory of my Grandma Stella - it's called StellasKnits.


----------



## LadyBreeBug (Apr 28, 2011)

I was around 7. My aunty who is a whiz with yarn sat me down when I was at my Nanna's house (probably because I had been running through the house AGAIN), and showed me how to knit... I kinda got the hang of it, but at the end of the row I didn't turn i just went back the other way!  then my Mum tried again when I was a little older and I still have the squares from a bag that never got completed... one day I'll use them!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I was about 10 in 4H. I wish I would have not stopped knitting when I became an adult and got "busy" with job's and life.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

My grandmother taught me I can't remember exactly how old I was but it was somewhere around 6. Then later I took knitting in 4-H but I already had been knitting doll clothes. In 4-H I knitted a hat and a scarf. I also took sewing in 4-H but had already been taught by my grandmother as well.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

My mom taught me how to crochet when I was 8 or 9. Taught myself to knit after my son was born, I was 20. I think any age they become interested is a great time.


----------



## DianeML-O'B (Apr 5, 2011)

I taught myself around 12- made a friend a headband. Didn't stick with it though- got into other types of needlework as a young adult- crosstich, needlepont. Have always loved all types of needlework. Picked knitting and crocheting back up a few years ago. Now have half finished projects all over my house!


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I was real young and did those potholders, the weave ones. then I really started sewing and knitting as I approached my teen years.


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

I was 24, taught myself and never looked back since! My sister started to knit at 10, and she is great to me!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was about 11 or 12. Then I found other things that interested me more and let it go until I was about 20, and had to learn all over again. That was short-lived and I didn't pick it up again until I was in my late 50's. I had to give myself a "refresher" course from some books, but I'm doing okay. I also taught myself crocheting, crewel, needlepoint and counted cross stitch


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I was 30+ when I learned to knit. When I got a divorce and everything was so hectic, I put my knitting down for about 20 years. Then my daughter wanted to learn to knit. So we took a class, her first, me a refresher. It has been ten years, and we have not stopped.


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

MY FATHER TAUGHT ME TO KNIT WHEN I WAS ABOUT 4YRS OLD MY FIRST KNITS WAS A PR OF BOOTIES,WHEN I STARTED SCHOOL THEY TAUGHT YOU HOW TO KNIT SO FOR ME IT WAS BRILL BECAUSE I ALREADY HOW TO I HAVE CARRIED ON KNITTING THROUGH OUT MY LIFE I AM NOW 59 I TAUGHT MY SON TO KNIT AS A CHILD BUT MY DAUGHTER WAS HOPELESS AND STILL CANNOT KNIT.


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was 8, my grandmother taught me, my first project was a pink fleck set in sleeve cardigan with a collar, the wool was 1/- per ounce (5p in modern money) from a shop called Littlewoods and I did a 5 stitch basket weave pattern (why can I remember all this, but can't remember what I did the other day????) I have knitted ever since and crocheted since I was 16 (it was all the rage in college), I have always had either some knitting or crocheting on the go, I also had a knitting machine but had to part with it a couple of years ago due to arthritis, it was painful to push and pull the carriage across, so I now stick to hand knitting, very relaxing.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't remember how old I was because it seemed that every time Grammy picked up her knitting she would hand my sister and me a pair of needles and ball of yarn. We never made a project when knitting with Grammy. I guess you could say it was a scarf, actually many scarves. She 1st taught us the knit stitch and once we could keep the same number of stitches on our needle from the time we sat down until we got up then she taught us purl. There were plenty of long scarf-like strips that were made starting with 24 stitches and maybe ending with 40 stitches. Seems we often would pick up stitches rather than drop. I didn't tackle my first official project until I was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## red911pj (Apr 30, 2011)

I learned how to knit when I was 9 years old. I made a scarf as my first project and gave it to my aunt. She told me it was the ugliest thing she had ever seen, lol but she wore it every winter up until it finally fell apart.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was 13/14. I learned ( self-taught) to make a hat and scarf on size 15 knitting needles. You granddaughter is old enough to learn. I am going to try and teach my granddaughter's when they are about 5/6 years old. My oldest granndaughter will be 5 next year and the twins will be 5 in 4 years.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

My Nana and Mum taught me to knit when I was six, but I agree with Leonora that it depends on the child rather than their age. As the classic only-child overachiever, my first project was a jumper! The end result was pretty ordinary, but OK considering, but my Nana thought it was the best thing every knitted and was convinced I was a child prodigy -- so sweet that when she died 10 years later we found that she had kept it. I still treasure those memories of sitting with her knitting.


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

I was about 9 or so and it was something we learned at school that year. My daughter learned at the same age, and I tried to teach my granddaughter when she was 9 - a totally unsuccessful experience! She said she wanted to learn but did not have the concentration to persevere beyond a few stitches. I guess everyone is different, and it depends on how motivated they are to learn. Good luck with it all!


----------



## whispa (Mar 31, 2011)

We were taught to knit by our Mother, before we started school age 4 because that was one of the main lessons, she wanted us to be ready. we had 6 inch long neddles & tiny balls of wool that were bought in littlewoods store.
we started with 6 stitches to knit a scarf for our dolls,
we had this little rhyme we had to say,into the bunny hole, round the big tree,up pops his head & of goes he. My sister & I used to pull the end of the scarf to see if we could make it longer. such a simple thing , but it stood us in good stead, we both can knit anything , when my children were younger i used to knit Starsky & Hutch jackets for the British Forces wo were stationed here at the time.
I would suggest you get your grandaughter a shorter pair of needles that she can control better,or take the stopper of the ones she is using & saw a piece of the end to make them shorter,then replace the stopper, you will see a great change in her knitting if she has full controll of it.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

I learned at 5 from my mother. I never played with dolls, but I had one I used as my model and made all kinds of clothes for it as I got older. By 3rd grade I was an expert, but didn't knit for real people until I was in my teens.

Vicki


----------



## Radders (May 8, 2011)

I learnt at about 5, but the circumstances were exceptional. My mum and grandmother ran a cottage industry knitting clothes and baby shawls and wedding ring shawls so knitting was always around and a big part of the daily household routine, so I think it was inevitable that I learnt sooner rather than later. Had a few periods in my life where I have not knitted for several years here and there, but am currently knitting at the moment. I think a child can be taught as soon as they have enough interest and concentration to follow how to knit.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I was about 4 when I learned to knit. My nani was German and she knit all the time, she walked around with her needles and yarn in her pocket. Her husband made me a set of wooden needles that were about 6 inches long that I used until I was the hang of it. I taught myself to crochet about 2 years ago and I love it.


----------



## knitonecatsthree (Apr 11, 2011)

I was around 8 years old when my aunt taught me to knit and gave me my first pair of wooden needles. All I could make was potholders for the longest time but glad I persisted and your granddaughter will love you for teaching her a craft that will stay will her all her life. As long as she has the desire she'll get it!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I am almost sure I was 8. There was a lady from London, that had moved in with her niece . That was on the other side of the world to the neighborhood girls. So, that summer, we all hung around here little apartment, that had been made from a converted two car garage. She taught us tea manners and let us watch when she was knitting. We ask her to teach the four of us how, and she gave each of us a ball of scrap yarn and a pair of needles. She cast some stitches on for us and if we came back with it all knitted up then she would buy us a new skein of yarn and our on needles. I was the only one to make a straight scarf. She got me my own stuff and started teaching me in the evening different stitches and would copy me patterns out of her books. I would make what was a swatch, but we called the pot holders. I am now 63 and I have passed this art on to several family members and friends. It keeps my hands busy watching T.V. and in the car on trips. Even my friends buy me plaques, charms, and pins that relate to knitting. My family knows one of them will get something for Christmas that is knitted. They don't know till Christmas day which one will receive it, but they look forward to the game of guessing who. God blessed me with this talent and I try to use it to help others also. I have learned other needlecrafts. But this is the most relaxing. Yarn has got my heart wrapped up nice and neat.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I can remember it so well on a summer's evening, when my cousin showed me these 2 needles and a ball of yarn. She sat me on the couch and said " I'm going to show you how you can make a shawl for your doll". I still have that shawl and I was only 5 years old. How would a little girl remember this so well you may ask? It is because I love knitting so much that I haven't stopped since, and that was the year I started school (1963).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I was about 5 years old when I learned. I was a sickly kid, had asthma, so my mom taught me to knit and embroider...probably to save her own sanity! I made lots of blankets for my Barbie doll.


----------



## grampygran2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about 8 or 9, I was in the second last year of Primary school, and the teacher taught the whole class. My first item was a teacosy and I was so proud of it. I loved knitting from the start and have been doing on and off ever since. I have recently rekindled my love of it and have been knitting all the time now, when I am not at work.


----------



## robertastefanik (Jan 25, 2011)

I taught myself from a book at age 8, then a couple of years later I taught my aunt to knit. Mamie knitted constantly til she was 93 just before she died. She and I knitted Aran sweaters and lots of intricate stitch items. I have just recently started to knit again after several years away from it. This forum is very helpful and interesting. None of my friends here in FL knit; guess it is the warm weather. I enjoy everyone's comments.


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, "Greensleeves",

I was 7 years old when I learned how to crochet and knit. My precious Mother taught me and I'm forever grateful to her. She was right handed and I'm left handed, however, I knit right handed and crochet left handed. 

To teach someone at an early age is much easier for them to learn and grasp the art, at least that is my opinion. I also believe that they must really want to learn.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I was in 4th grade. I broke my arm and my mom was tired of me complaining about nothing to do. She taught me how to knit and showed me the basics of crochet (she still, at 84, doesn't crochet) and she bought me a book by Coats and Clark that taught knitting, crochet, tatting and embroidery. My addiction to yarn crafts was born!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

My Dad's mom taught me to knit at about 6. My first 100 projects were scarves and shawl for Barbie then scarves for me. Then I got hooked on spool knitting in my tween years and made my mom a few b'zillion hot pads. In college I tried a couple of sweaters but was unhappy with them and put knitting aside. Some friends were knitting dishcloths during the office lunch break and that became my knitting focus until I could find nobody who didn't already have a dozen of my creations. After that, knitting suffered from the "busy mommy" syndrome until a little over 5 years ago when the pastor's wife started a prayer shawl ministry. Now I rarely go anywhere without some knitting close at hand. I even knitted my knitting bag!


----------



## sharon1951 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was about 17. I still remember my Mom teaching me. We laughed so hard when My first baby hat was big enough to fit my father. :lol: She then taught me about gauge. I really enjoyed those times with her and miss her now. She could knit just about anything read any pattern.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I learned to knit when I took Home Economics in high school...Do they even teach that anymore?
I think the age to try to teach a child depends on the child's hand-eye coordination. Some children develop dexterity much younger than others.
I taught my younger daughter to knit when she was about 5 yrs. old but she's forgotten it and swears she doesn't remember it at all...she's now in her mid-40's. She said it looks too complicated to attempt now!! Go figure.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my nannies taught me to knit when I was six and as soon as I could manage plain and purl, showed me how to make the egg cosies I still have fun making.

I reckon the right time is when a child shows an interest, then encourage them. You can't force a hobby on someone, that will only make it a chore!


----------



## Lightwriter (May 8, 2011)

I was 9. I had been adopted when I was a baby and on the last visit ever by the social worker she was knitting. I was fascinated and she showed me how. Mom bought me needles and yarn. I taught her to knit. She loved it and got a friend to teach her how to purl. She taught me to purl and we were both off on knitting adventures. Mom knit so much she bought an armless chair that set by the window (so the needles wouldn't hit the arms).

My first project was a marble bag. I did a daisy afghan at age 14 and a neighbor taught me to crochet the daisies together. I think I taught every home ec major I knew at college to crochet and knit. My daughter was 9 when she learned to crochet and she learned to knit at about age 15. I think learning early is a great idea; one may not knit all the time at any age, but it is there when you need a project. On and off, it has always been a part of my life.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was around 7. Can't remember what my first project was but I've done many different projects since. Had to stop knitting for 15 years because of carpal tunnel and just about went crazy. Now I'm back to knitting without problems.

Our area school has an after school program for kids in 4 - 6 grades where I teach knitting. It's quite popular and includes boys and girls. It is so cool to see them sitting around the tables knitting and socializing just like a knitting shop group!


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

I learned to finger knit and finger crochet at the age of 3, I learned to knit at nine, and I just taught myself how to crochet last year, when I was 11.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I always say I have been knitting for almost 45 years and have been knitting since I was 12. Actually I learned t he basic stitches, how to cast on etc. at about age 10. I completed my first garment at 12 though.

My mother taught me, she learned from her mother-in-law. I can't pinpoint when I learned to crochet though.

I wish knitting were still taught in our schools here (US). In recent years I've come across many young women studying fashion design in college and knitting is a required subject for that major at many universities. Once these gals (and guys) start, they seem to get hooked on it.


----------



## mooksgrandma (Apr 18, 2011)

When I was young, my grandmother tried to teach me to crochet, tat, and knit. I didn't think it was cool, so I didn't try very hard. In my twenties, I learned to tat, and taught myself to crochet and did both of those for years. Last fall, at the the age of 58, I took a beginning knitting class, and with the help of videos on the internet, I learned to knit, and I'm hooked. If only I would have listened to Grandma. At least I know, she's still proud of me. Better late than never.


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl. I was 6 when I learned how to use a spool with 4 nail (to make a rope like thing). Then at 7 learned to actually knit. I made a pair of mittens and wore them for quite a few years. After that, I did nothing for quite sometime. Got too busy with school, friends etc. When I was about 17-18 I got into crochet, needlepoint and all the other kinds of "yarn" work. Have been doing it ever since and am in my 60's now. There just never seems enough time for all I want to do.....and of course I usually have a knit, a crochet and a rug working at the same time. :?


----------



## angy (May 7, 2011)

hi, i was 3 years old when my mam taught me to knit. i have enjoyed making all sorts of garments over the years for other people aswell as myself.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I was 5 and it was after the war - WWII. My auntie Jean taught me to knit. It was a necessity back then living in the highlands of Scotland.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i have been teaching some young children to know at my elementary school, and i think spool knitting is a good place to start. also loom knitting was lots more successful for them.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i have been teaching some young children to know at my elementary school, and i think spool knitting is a good place to start. also loom knitting was lots more successful for them.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

lets see.i was in 4th grade.I got a dollar allowance each week.I went to the 5 and 10 and got a skein of yarn and a pr.of knitting needles and an instruction book and started in teaching myself.
thats how i learned.
then in the same time span...some girls at school had wooden spools and nails nailed into the end of the spool.they were knitting so i went home and made me one.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was 55 when I learned. My girlfriend knits scarves for the homeless. She makes over 200 a year! She got me a book and then I could ask her for help. She "sticks with the basics" and only knits & purls. I've introduced her to other patterns that only use those 2 stitches. She is not very brave but has a good heart! I have now far surpassed her (I'm braver) and she is proud of me. I learned to cable and a lot of new stitches. I've learned a lot from you all! In addition to my smaller scarves (I also knit for the homeless) I just started a fan & feather afghan (or blanket, but we won't go into THAT now!). I am using up a lot of my stash.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My mum taught me how to knit when I was 9, I had to do three inches of rib without one mistake before she bought me some wool to knit myself a jumper. Both my sister and I chose an orange colour to knit with and I am still knitting and crocheting. I learnt to crochet from my eldest sister on December 26 1970. I was more tired than I was awake.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I was about 10 and a Wonderful lady that my mother cleaned for taught me. My first project was house slippers.Then I went on the making afghans.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

My aunt taught me how to knit, she was the fastest knitter I ever knew, my first real project was when I was 8 or 9 and I made a red sweater with ships on it. Funny thing it was my father who helped me, I have never forgotten that sweater


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was 10, but I think it depends more on circumstances than age. (Largely, how well does the kid take instruction, is he/she patient enough to try for a bit, do they want to learn) My first stuff was a bunch of hairbands (because they were very fashionable, and mother was knitting & had a lot of available scraps to play with) I've heard f a lot of people teaching by doing the cast-on and first row themselves, and letting the student start with the main part (so as not to get too discouraged.)


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 7 years old. I still have the knitting needles she used. I never use them, now, because they are make of some sort of plastic and I prefer metal, but they remind me of her love.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't have anyone to teach me. I had no grandparents in my life and my Mom didn't knit until AFTER I taught myself and then taught her! I was out of school by the time I taught myself.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought a book and taught myself the basics in my early 20's. I think I lost interest because I didn't know any knitters so stuck to Crochet which I learned when I was 10. Then in my mid-50's I made a friend who knit and asked her to teach me. She started me with a top down sweater, a Cardigan and I was hooked, went from there to Afghans but am now back to smaller things.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was in my 30's and taught myself to knit & crochet.
I am trying to teach my 11 year old granddaughter to knit and it sure is funny to watch them but of course you can not laugh.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I taught my grandaughters to sew & knit when they were 5 & 6, however, their Mom never kept it up so they've both forgotten (they're now 24 & 25). I have now tried to teach my great-grandaughter, who is 5, almost 6, and she's just not ready. She can't sit still long enough to learn & still has a short attention span. Just goes to show all kids are different.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone....been here a while but "lurking" in the background. Love this forum...so much information!!! I learned to "knit" first on a wooden thread spool with four finishing nails, some yarn "leftovers" donated by mom or gramma and a bent bobby pin (remember those??? telling my age now) as my "tool". Made the chain and I would sit for hours doing that. Made coasters I think. I gradually was taught with needles when I was around 10 I think. You really have to check how good they are with holding the needles and yarn....that would be my gauge for that. And as a side note...my 40 year old still cant master it!!! But my 27 year old loves to crochet!!


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

I was just 7. My mother tryeed to teach me justy before she died. But we also had needle work classes in elememtary school until 8th grade


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I was 7 yrs. old when a girlfriend got an extra point in her "brownie" class & I in my Blue Bird class. That was 57 yrs. ago. My family was sure glad that I moved on so quickly back 
then because they were tired of getting all the slippers I made.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I was 7 or 8. My dad's mother was visiting from TN and bought me a Barbie kit that contained pattern, directions, yarn and plastic knitting needles. It was for a dress and stole for my doll. I bought the same kit last year off Ebay and what memories my Mom and I shared over that.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

I also was 5 years old when I learned to knit. When my oldest son wanted to knit a sweater for his teddy bear he learned to knit it at about 7 years old. I taught my one daughter to knit when she was 6 and the other when she was 8.
As the years passed also friends and neighbors.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Great question for Mothers Day. I was about 9 when my Granny taught me to knit, sew and embroider. I made a knitted pot holder. Sewed my own doll clothes and embroidered every towel in her house.

And today I still feel her loving hands guiding me along. Always patient and encouraging.

Also my knitting group adopted a 5th gradem, boys and girls and taught them to knit. They made squares and the ladies sewed them together into a blanket for a shelter.
So no age is too young or OLD.
Consider yourself blessed if you have a grand to teach.
God Bless, Linda


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Trying to teach my grand-daughter to knit recently it made me wonder what age would you consider old enough for them to understand what you are trying to teach them.


OMG She's gorgeous! I was 5. My dad took an empty thread spool (wood way back then) & hammered 4 nails into it. Mom showed me how to 'knit' on it. From there, having gotten the hang of making stitches, mom gave me needles & I was off & running. My first item was probably a blanket for my doll.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I was 12. I learned crocheting when i was 6


----------



## Sjklein (May 2, 2011)

I was in 4-H, probably 10 yrs. old. Have never forgotten... thanks Mrs. Kern!!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I was around 11 or 12. My bff's nana got me started but I never did much with it until I was married and had kids. I knitted pauncho's and started crocheting (my mother crocheted). Crocheted afgans until 2 years ago. Went back to knitting and now am obssessed. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was eight. Started out on simple doll clothes.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

My mom tried to teach me when I was 5 or 6 but being that I was left handed I just couldn't pick it up and there was not anyone that wanted to try and teach me. I taught myself 5 yrs ago. It is the most relaxing thing that I do. Calm in this hectic world


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

I had two bouts of learning to know. Originally when I was 8 my mom showed me just the basics. When I got to high school they had the coolest class called applied design (in Canada) that taught me to knit, crochet,cross stitch, needlepoint, rug hook and embroidery. That might have the best class I ever took as I still do several crafts. I like to vary between knitting and crocheting depending on the project but I like the totally different movement of each. Oh, and I am currently 52. The therapy it provides may not be cheaper overall than a Dr. but it is way more fun


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

I had two bouts of learning to know. Originally when I was 8 my mom showed me just the basics. When I got to high school they had the coolest class called applied design (in Canada) that taught me to knit, crochet,cross stitch, needlepoint, rug hook and embroidery. That might have the best class I ever took as I still do several crafts. I like to vary between knitting and crocheting depending on the project but I like the totally different movement of each. Oh, and I am currently 52. The therapy it provides may not be cheaper overall than a Dr. but it is way more fun


----------



## Jasmin (Apr 24, 2011)

I taught myself with a "How To" book when I was 15 . Loved it. Been knitting ever since. Jasmin


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I was 54 when I learned to knit. LOL It only took me about 10 - 15 years to learn. I think it was so hard for me to learn because I knitted for 30 years of so before learning to knit. I would try and put things down, but would go back and see if I could "get it" this time.  I eventually did "get it". The cast on was the hardest part to me.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I was 6 when my mother taught me...


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi. I was about six when I learned to knit. Growing up in Switzerland we learned it at school. All the girls had handcrafts and the boys shop. I have knitted all my life for the family and still enjoy it as I have three great grand daughters now..
Marlys


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I learned when I was about 10, I am teaching my granddaughter too, I started to teach her when she was 10 also.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I taught myself (more or less) when I was 24..........I am now 69 and have knitted miles and miles of yarns.


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was 8 when my grandmother took me under her wing and taught me the basics.


----------



## ladybug59 (Apr 18, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit when I was 9 I have always loved knitting.Now I am teaching myself to crochet.


----------



## nani4348 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think i was about nine my mother taught me and i remember it was a scarf using variegated orange yarn. Don't remember if i ever finished it


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was about six. I made a lumpy, bumpy potholder that was dangerous to use because it had so many holes in it, lol, but my sweet grandma hung it next to her stove and used it for years.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

the summer after turning 9 I learned to embroider and really loved it. My mother taught me how to use the sewing machine and before leaving high school I was sewing my clothes. Sometime around age 19 I took a beginner knitting class at a local knit/yarn shop. I think I made a pair of house slippers - didn't like the way the yarn felt on my feet as I walked. About 5 years later took 10 weeks of classes at our local Sears store. We make a different pattern block during the class and were to make another during the week but with contrastinc color. At the end all blocks were to be sewn together for a sampler afgan. Some of my blocks never got finished and some were not the same size. Later I did sew some of the together for a baby sized afgan. On my own I made an afgan for one of my daughters. After that I learned how to do counted cross stitch and was never without a project in the works. Then last winter I decided to knit again. I think the interest was piqued while reading some of the Debbie Macomber books. I found a shop about 50 miles from me, called and she was going to have a "mitten" class. I was hooked. I have made several things for gifts and for our church's mission auction in November. I love it!!!!


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the picture of your granddaughter.


----------



## patriciaefell (May 2, 2011)

I was ten. I was in fourth grade, and I boycotted my spelling homework until Mom taught me the basics. I've been a knitter for 53 years now. I've outfitted my new Mom friends with aran and lace knitted baby afghans (what we Yanks call baby blankets), and I'm now a two-fisted knitter. (I learned to knit left handed, when my fingers kept going numb and sore from knitting and purling with the same hand.) I knit flat stuff, mostly, but I'm trying to knit up my stash for a Patternworks Keep America Warm challenge. Because I couldn't find my #6 dpn's, I'm using four circulars. Fran, my sister, says I'm knitting with an octopus! I agree that it depends on the child. I thought I was a little old at ten, wanted to start at six.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This forum is so fun..wonderful to read each post..
I learned to embroidery first around the age of 9..I made a dozen or so pieces..kept them and quilted them into a memory vest..still have that..my Nanny taught me how to when I was also 9..nanny meaning my paternal grandmother..she stayed with me to crochet a granny square cardigan..in varigated shades of beige..tan and browns..kinda looked animal print..I loved it and was so proud of it..back in the olden days we bought yarn at the 5 and dime..it was ALL wool..what did I knot as a kid lol..we crocheted or knitted then just took to the cleaners for blocking..LOL 
Now knitting I was much older..I was a military bride living in Germany at the ripe old age of 16...yes 16..my parents had to sign for me to be married ..long/ story..they should have been shot lol.
anyhow living in Germany..another military wife a neighbor taught me to knit..she was pregnant and held her needles on her belly..so I held mine the same lol..
I am not soon to be 61 yrs young..and still learning.
Hugs and Happy Mothers Day all, 
Camilla


----------



## jillybmartin (Apr 28, 2011)

my grandma taught me about 6 i think then we did it in school too x jill


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I learned from my mom at age 8. I taught all my kids and many, many others to knit. My youngest student was my 3 year old daughter, she did wonderfully, but her twin brother was not so interested, until later on. So, it depends on how much the child wants to learn along with their abilities to focus and agility. I sort of wish I knew how many people I have taught to knit, even the ones that said, "I can't do that".


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I was age 3 when I learned how to knit, crochet AND sew on a Singer treadle sewing machine. I was an eager child (and I remember all of this) and at age 5 was winning trophies for handicrafts at our local annual Fall Fair. I was blessed to have a mother & paternal grandmother who indulged me with their time.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

My girlfriend taught me, we were in 6th grade, so probably 11 or 12. We knitted mittens and scarves for the earthquake victims in Alaska in the 60s.


----------



## Deanna W (May 4, 2011)

I was an old lady of sixteen whem my Mother-in-law taught me to knit. I am now 66 and still going strong. By the way still married to the same man.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I always say I have been knitting for almost 45 years and have been knitting since I was 12. Actually I learned t he basic stitches, how to cast on etc. at about age 10. I completed my first garment at 12 though.
> 
> My mother taught me, she learned from her mother-in-law. I can't pinpoint when I learned to crochet though.
> 
> I wish knitting were still taught in our schools here (US). In recent years I've come across many young women studying fashion design in college and knitting is a required subject for that major at many universities. Once these gals (and guys) start, they seem to get hooked on it.


One of my colleagues who teaches fashion and textile history as well as design, tells me knitting has been added to their modules because it teaches students to think in regular blocks and aids their understanding of the concept of 'fabric panels'. It's proved so popular on UK fashion courses, many students are producing knitwear designs for their degree shows.

I'm looking forward to seeing lots more innovative uses of knitted textile on the runway and in high street shops in the coming years. I'll be taking notes!

Dave


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I am teaching myself and have been about 5 years now. I wish my Mom or Grandmom had taught me when I was young but neither seemed to want to. I can follow most patterns but have times of trouble, which here I get help.....THANK you ladies and gentlemen for being in my life!!


----------



## traumamama (May 4, 2011)

I was 10 yes old when my mom taught me to knit. If you don't use it you use it. I'm 48 now and I back at square one because I didn't have the passion that I now have.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was about 9. She had arthritis and what we would now call carpal tunnel issues in her hands and wrists so she taught me a non standard way of knitting that worked for her. It is a version of the continental approach. My first project was a sweater in broken rib pattern. I taught myself to crochet using a book at about the same time. Due to my mother's technique, I find knitting to be less stress on my wrists than crocheting.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

My grandad taught me when i was about 9, still knitting now and i'm 43, love it!!!! :-D


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I was probably about 6 or 7. My Mom taught me and I have been knitting off and on ever since.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I was about 8 yrs old. A neighbor was teaching her daughters to knit and I decided I wanted to learn too. She told my Mom what to get and took me under her wing right along with her girls. We had a great summer on her front porch making scarves for ourselves. With two basic stitches (knit and purl) I started looking at knitting books and continued to teach myself.


----------



## Ewenme (Mar 8, 2011)

I was about 9 yrs old when my Grandma taught me to crochet. I loved making doilies. At 18 I taught myself to knit from books. Later on, I had some advice from a sister-in-law, and learned different methods of doing everything! I'm still learning [at 63] and enjoying finer yarns. I love creating my own designs and experimenting. I still love to make doilies!


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I learned to crochet at about age 7 and knit a year later. My graddaughter managed needles at about aGE 8.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Mum taught me when I was three, she tells me. I don't remember learning but as far back as I can remember I always went to see gran and grandad every two weeks and I was always knitting clothes of some sort for my dolls. I don't think there is a specific age to start to teach a child to knit but maybe when the child shows interest whatever the age.


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

I was 7 when my aunt taught me to knit. It was about the same age when my grandmother taught me to cross-stitch, crochet and tat - which I don't do any more. My grandson is 4 and he already is learning cross-stitch. We use a plastic canvas and a plastic sewing needle (used for knitting) and he proceeds to sew the different plastic canvas together. At least he gets the concept.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ewenme said:


> I was about 9 yrs old when my Grandma taught me to crochet. I loved making doilies. At 18 I taught myself to knit from books. Later on, I had some advice from a sister-in-law, and learned different methods of doing everything! I'm still learning [at 63] and enjoying finer yarns. I love creating my own designs and experimenting. I still love to make doilies!


Isn't it funny how we keep returning to our childhood loves? I thinks it's great that Mr Doiley's C17th invention still brings pleasure.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was 7 years old when my dear mother taught me how to knit. It was almost 60 years ago! I have taught kids about 6-7 years of age.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I myself was 10years old. My mother was a crocheter and sent me to a knitting store. It was a bad experience and ended up buying a "Learn How" book and taught myself. My daughter, on the other hand, was only 4 years old when I taught her. She wound up making a very long scarf. When I asked her what she was making, she said: "I am knitting a scarf to go round the world."


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in Jr High School during World War 11, We were taught in school & made 6 inch squares & I'm sure someone sewed them together for The Red Cross.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I was in 8th grade when I learned to knit. One of my teachers taught everyone in class who was interested. An aunt taught me to crochet at 8.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My Mom knit, crocheted, sewed, she did it all. Unfortunately, she never taught my sister or myself. (She was too busy with 7 kids.) I took a class at about 22 yrs old & I've been at it ever since - now almost 70. I always have many projects going & more in my head for "later". I also crochet (taught myself), embroider & sew. I did counted cross-stitch & crewel for many years but now find my eyes can't take much of it any more. I hope that never happens to my knitting!


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

The first time I learned, I was 11 or 12--in 4-H. It didn't really take. When I graduated and became a teacher, I tried several times to teach myself. Now, I'm retired and I am learning to knit. I take classes, read books, and of course I use You Tube. I hope I don't need to learn a 4th time!!!


----------



## lindaeastman (Mar 21, 2011)

Great question and one I've been pondering. I was in high school when my mom taught me the basics. My granddaughter is almost 6 and I've been wondering if crochet would be better to start with?

What do you folks think?

Nonna Linda


----------



## jadp (May 8, 2011)

I was 8 years old and in the 3rd grade when I learned to knit. Some ladies from our small town came to school and taught everyone-3rd through 12th grades to knit. We had a regular knitting period. We knitted different colored squares which the ladies picked up and put together to make lap robes for veteran's hospitals. This was during WWII.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself at age 25 so that I could teach my 5- and 4-year old little daughters to knit.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for that idea I wondered if the needles were too long or too fat.Loved the rhyme will certainly recite that to her next time we have a session,she makes me laugh with the amount of stitches we end up with and the holes.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I was 6 years old and as I recounted to someone the other day....I knit backward since the person who taught me in Williamsburg, Brooklyn was named Sylvia and was a survivor or a concentration camp who didn't have the use of her left arm and hand.....so she would tuck the needle under her left arm and have the right hand do all the work. Sylvia taught me with a ball of navy blue yarn....I learned to the knit stitch and then we pulled it all out and I learned to purl. I am self-taught as to reading instructions.....but I am forever thankful to Sylvia for her patience with a tomboy who she took under her wing.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was about 6 or 7 when my mother taught me I am now 65 and still enjoy knitting. I spent a number of years teaching children at the local school where I work. Some of them are now married and have children of their own. They tell me that they or their mothers still have what the knitted with me. I also belong to a knitting group which meet every Sat at our local library, we are ladies of varies ages


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I was in fifth grade. A friend of mine in fifth grade taught me basic knitting and purling. Then I got knitting books and learned how to do my complicated things including cabel. After that I kind of let it go and didn't knit until I was an adult and had 4 kids. Then I had to learn all over. It was harder then than when I was a kid---cluttered mind I guess. Kitting is relaxing to me.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Loved your knitting I did a bit of machine Knitting around 20 years ago did a nightschool class for a while.When the machines started to go more electronic the popularity waned and the class folded think the tecnology was to difficult for the older ladies at the time.Loved the car pattern.


----------



## Lolo (Mar 21, 2011)

I was about 9 years old. My fourth grade teacher (a man) Mr. Francis taught us at recess or lunch using pencils and string.

My Mom learned and I picked up more tips from her...and just proceeded to teach myself. My very first project was a pair of slippers with the pom pom on top.


----------



## Lolo (Mar 21, 2011)

I was about 9 years old. My fourth grade teacher (a man) Mr. Francis taught us at recess or lunch using pencils and string.

My Mom learned and I picked up more tips from her...and just proceeded to teach myself. My very first project was a pair of slippers with the pom pom on top.

I taught myself to crochet and love both knitting and crocheting.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to quit cross stitch because of eye sight, but then at a yearly eye exam my eye dr. ask if I was ready for cataract surgery, I hadn't even been told I had them, so was surprised at that. After having both eyes done I can see almost as good as when I was 6 years old. eye sight begins to dim at age 8, so I have been told. Almost no discomfort involved, discomfort is way less than pain.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Istarted in my 20's. I took a class at Sears. Never knew why I wanted to learn till one day I was knitting at my grandmothers house and she started to cry. My mother died when I was 9


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

A couple of years ago my granddaughter wanted to learn to knit and I thought she'd do better with shorter needles. So, we made them for her. Went to the supply house and bought a wooden dowel and had it cut into 6 inch lengths but 8 inch might be better. Went to the craft store and bought wooden balls and wooden flower pots to fit on the dowel. We used a pencil sharpener to get a dull point on one end of each piece of dowel then smoothed it with sand paper. Glued the wooden balls/flower pots to the other end and we were good to go. The dowel we used was just about the same size around as a number 10 or 10.5 US knitting needle. Didn't make much difference because it was just for her to start learning. Size works beautifully for making scarfs of the eyelash yarn. And she was so pleased because she helped make the needles herself. And we finally got her mother interested in learning to knit too. The last morning they were here she finally said she couldn't stand it. She wanted a pair of the needles too and some yarn. She had never learn to knit or crochet even tho she had grown up with me knitting or crocheting much of the time. Jackilynne still has her two pairs of knitting needles and her mother has one pair we made. And I've used my pair for quite a number of fun fur scarfs. The shorter needles are very convenient for many projects and are very easily transported


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

I worked from an early age (14) and was not very domesticated in any craft. At age 67 I joined a senior citizens' center knitting group. They taught me the basics and I knitted 24 dishcloths before I was confident enough to go on to other things. I am loving the process and have made many simple things my family TELLS ME they appreciate and wear. You folks that learned early are truly blessed.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry I hit the send button by accident. anyway I guess my mother knitted when I was a baby and stoped when she got ill. So guess it was in my blood to knit.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I taught myself when I was in my early twenties, but it was so slow to finish a project I quit and picked up crocheting. Last July my older daughter gave birth to her third child and decided to do cloth diapers and wanted woolen soakers. I crocheted a few and in September she gave me a pattern for the knitted sock monkey soakers - so at age 61 3/4 I picked up the needles and started knitting. I'm knitting a sweater for myself now, having completed several scarves, dishcloths, baby booties, hats, etc. I like the look of knitting better than crocheting, but crocheting seems to work faster. I think I inherited the crafting gene from my grandmother - it was her needles I started on until I invested in bamboo, Addis, and KnitPicks' harmony. I take knitting wherever I go.


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just taught myself with the help of a DVD and I am 60. I wish I had learned a long time ago as I really love to knit but I get sore in the joints now. I don't pace well! :]


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Bety said:


> I was in Jr High School during World War 11, We were taught in school & made 6 inch squares & I'm sure someone sewed them together for The Red Cross.


On the 14th March 1941 Richmond Hill School in Leeds England was bombed.The next day Betty Nevard a pupil at the school went down to the ruins of the school and saw her poor little knitting needles poking out of the rubble the class had been knitting socks and balaclavas for the war effort.within days the children were evacuated from the cily to the countryside .


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

kareo said:


> I was in 4th grade. I broke my arm and my mom was tired of me complaining about nothing to do. She taught me how to knit and showed me the basics of crochet (she still, at 84, doesn't crochet) and she bought me a book by Coats and Clark that taught knitting, crochet, tatting and embroidery. My addiction to yarn crafts was born!


I think I had that very same book! It was green and my mom bought it at the 5 and dime!


----------



## browser (Feb 26, 2011)

I was 8 years old when a neighbor girl and I went to the knitting shop around the corner and learned from the owner.The first thing we made was a scarf, and I've loved knitting ever since.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

ScrappyMom said:


> A couple of years ago my granddaughter wanted to learn to knit and I thought she'd do better with shorter needles. So, we made them for her. Went to the supply house and bought a wooden dowel and had it cut into 6 inch lengths but 8 inch might be better. Went to the craft store and bought wooden balls and wooden flower pots to fit on the dowel. We used a pencil sharpener to get a dull point on one end of each piece of dowel then smoothed it with sand paper. Glued the wooden balls/flower pots to the other end and we were good to go. The dowel we used was just about the same size around as a number 10 or 10.5 US knitting needle. Didn't make much difference because it was just for her to start learning. Size works beautifully for making scarfs of the eyelash yarn. And she was so pleased because she helped make the needles herself. And we finally got her mother interested in learning to knit too. The last morning they were here she finally said she couldn't stand it. She wanted a pair of the needles too and some yarn. She had never learn to knit or crochet even tho she had grown up with me knitting or crocheting much of the time. Jackilynne still has her two pairs of knitting needles and her mother has one pair we made. And I've used my pair for quite a number of fun fur scarfs. The shorter needles are very convenient for many projects and are very easily transported


Perhaps shorter needles would be better for mia thank you


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Bety said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Jr High School during World War 11, We were taught in school & made 6 inch squares & I'm sure someone sewed them together for The Red Cross.
> ...


One of the most intelligent women I have ever known was from London. She married shortly vefore WWII and went to Germany on her homeymoon. Unbeknown to her, her husband was gathering information for British intelligence. She lost her husbank at Dunkirk, and her one year old son in the blitz of London. Broken hearted, She went to Argentina to seek her fortune and became the head of Coca=cola there. She then went to Florida where she became the President of the largest bank on Miami Beach. I met her years later and she was very competent at everything, including needlework. Sorry this isn't on subject, but it's mother's day and I miss her as well as my mom. Both great ladies.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

maryanne said:


> greensleeves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had Mothers Day a few weeks ago in England so Happy Mothers Day to you all out there.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

berryshake said:


> I love the picture of your granddaughter.


Thank you she is a treasure very much into arts and crafts ,my own daughter was never interested in knitting or sewing so am pleased mia is and want to be able to pass the craft on to her.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and crochet around age 8 or 9. My first project was a miss shapened? scarf for my dear Daddy. He wore is proudly and bragged it up, bless his heart. Right now I am trying to teach some of my great grandkids to knit. The oldest one (13) I don't think is too interested, but her brothers aged 8 and 10 are doing really well. They are knitting squares to be sewn together for a blanket for their kitten. Two of my other great ganddaughters are crocheting squares for a blanket for their kitty cat. They all love doing crafts.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I was six years old when Mom taught me to knit. I knitted scarves and hats for a couple of years then made my first pullover sweater at 9 years old. Mom gave me a bunch of scrap yarn to knit and a daisy loom. I knitted the sweater,put daisies around the neckline...then started on the sleeves. I completed one sleeve and attached it....sewing the sweater as I went....Well I ran out of yarn for the second sleeve. I wore it anyway. I told my friends that I did it on purpose!...heheh. I've always been a bit weird.


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

i was 5 there about when i learned to crochet but never got into it until i was 35 and havent put my needles down since


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

oops


----------



## patchase (Apr 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was about 7 or 8.....if that is a picture of your granddaughter.....she's not only adorable but looks like she's doing GREAT.....what a great great-grandmother you are


----------



## patchase (Apr 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was about 7 or 8.....if that is a picture of your granddaughter.....she's not only adorable but looks like she's doing a WONDERFUL job.....what a wonderful grandmother you are


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I taught myself to knit after I retired (age 66). But taught my 8 year old grandson to knit. He loves it!


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree...........so much fun. I normally do not involve myself with "forums" but this is great!!!!


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

good for you! boys too and I believe that knitting was the habit of Irish men topass time but also to make thier fishing nets!! wahoo


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> I taught myself to knit after I retired (age 66). But taught my 8 year old grandson to knit. He loves it!


Once boys get into knitting, they really love it. Men see the process slightly differently, their approach may seem slightly strange to any women teaching them. But I think children should try as many things as possible, one of them might end up turning into a career.

Dave


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

Mum taught me when I was about 6 or so. But we also had knitting in .....HMMM! Domestic Science..... Oh dear.... does that let you know what era I am from?


----------



## nita29 (May 8, 2011)

I was taught by my great grandmother when I was about four years old. I remember going to her house after school and learning to knit and crochet. It's one of my fondest memories.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was around 9, I think. My paternal grandmother taught me and my sister, who was 8 at the time. I don't remember what I made first, but I didn't really get into knitting until I was in my early 20's and I watched my mother-in-law knitting. That sort of peaked my interest and I took it up again and have been doing it every since--about 35 years now. I still don't know how to crochet but I'm pretty sure I can teach myself quite easily if I take the time to do it. Just too busy right now with a job and helping to raise my granddaughter. I can't wait until my granddaughter is old enough to teach her to carry on the craft!


----------



## Netchie (May 6, 2011)

I was 7 years old when my aunt taught me to knit with the yarn around the neck. I still do this way because I do it very fast. We knitted every afternoon listening Brazilian soap operas from the radio. To this day I do not "watch" TV. I "listen" the programs while knitting or crocheting.
Netchie


----------



## cupcake (Apr 22, 2011)

Ilearned to knit when i was 10


----------



## cupcake (Apr 22, 2011)

Ilearned to knit when i was 10


----------



## mdcain6357 (May 8, 2011)

I think I was somewhere between 7 and 9. My mom first taught us how to embroider, then cross-stitch (not counted)... then she taught us crochet and knitting. I actually taught my left handed neighbor up the street how to knit, and I'm right handed. We were both around 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

At age 43 I begged a friend who knits beautiful works of art, to teach me to knit socks. That's all I wanted to learn. Just socks. She said "No. You do not start out knitting socks. You work your way up to socks" I insisted that socks were my only interest. Well....I started with socks, and I've done quite a few pairs, but I learned pretty quickly what wonderful things sticks and string could make. Needless to say, I didn't stop with socks. I will be forever grateful to her for her patience while teaching me, and to all of you for your kindness and patience when I post a question or a completed project. This is the equivalent of putting up a picture on the refrigerator for everyone to see. The feedback is alway warm and wonderful. Thank you all.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I learned in 7th grade... Muscatine had a cool Yarn shop and the owner gave lessons... slippers, then a sweater!


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

I was 5 years old.Because I wrote on the walls with lipstick and my grandmother taught me. I am 62 now and knit everyday. I love to make sweaters. But any age can learn. I taught my granddaughter to knit when she was in the kindergarden because she needed something for show and tell. Now we both sell our items at local craft shows.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was 20 years old. I remember trying to do it when I was little, but never learned and didn't have any family or friends that knit. But I've been knitting for 41 years now and love it.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I was 7 when I learned to knit. I had the mumps & my English Nanny asked me if I would like to learn to knit. I enjoyed learning something new. However, it didn't really start to interest me until I was 17. Now I can not put it away. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Oldnitter (May 7, 2011)

I was 8 or 9. I told my daughter I would teach my 2 granddaughters as part of their homeschooling project. One was 7 the other 9 at the time. I formulated instructions (terminology etc. for their 1st lession). Then 2nd and 3rd lessons were hands on. They both learned basic knit and purl in those 2 lessons. I was then forced to go back to work and haven't had a chance to teach them since. One is now 15 the other 17. But I bet they will still remember when I sit with them again. It's like riding a bike. It comes back. I bless my mother every time I knit for teaching me because I love it so much. It is my only pleasure I have left and it relaxes me. Go for it. Have a blesses day.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

My 4th grade class was taught by the teacher. I made a pair of "school" slippers for mom. I'm in my 60's now. When mom passed away and I was going through things I found that first pair of slippers. How funny. I had knit those so tight there was not a hair's bit of stretch. No way could they have ever fit her, or anyone for that matter. I think I was proud of them at the time ;-)


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Sweetnessprecious,
I just had to say hi since I live very near you. I live in Groves, Texas. Nice to meet you.
Wanda/ Queenmawmaw


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LadyBreeBug said:


> I kinda got the hang of it, but at the end of the row I didn't turn i just went back the other way!


And don't you sometimes now wish no one had told you *not* to go back the other way! It's a very handy ability if your're doing small widths - entrelac and that 'New Technique' stitch ( http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8269-1.html ) come to mind.

It seems just natural for a child to do that, if not told otherwise. Now, we have to seek lessons on it on YouTube!

I pestered my grandmother (who was raising me) and she finally taught me the basics of knitting. That same summer of '54, my mother (not to be outdone by _her_ mother!) showed me the basics of crochet, and - perhaps more important - showed me a pattern book and set me to working from a pattern, _without_ her overseeing me all the time. I made plenty of mistakes, but they taught me. 
I was 8; haven't stopped since.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got the hang of knitting at the age of 11


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Weal said:


> I was around 11 or 12. My bff's nana got me started but I never did much with it until I was married and had kids. I knitted pauncho's and started crocheting (my mother crocheted). Crocheted afgans until 2 years ago. Went back to knitting and now am obssessed. I can't get enough of it.


I have a puppy just like the one in your avatar! My little boston is Bentley - 4 yrs. old


----------



## LynnCamp (Jan 24, 2011)

I was about 16 when my mother bought me a book and I taught myself. I only did small things as I recall. I didn't do any knitting until about 6-7 years ago when I was waiting in a doctor's office for a friend to come out. A lady was there knitting a scarf that had "eyelash" yarn. I thought that that I could do that to pass away the time while I waited all those times in a waiting room. I went from a scarf to 4 different afghans to sweaters. That is where I am now making a sweater.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen,
I have told this story before. My dear sweet southern belle grandmother taught me to knit when I was 12 years old.
She wanted me to act more like a southern lady instead of a cowgirl climbing trees. I just took the knitting up in the trees due to three mean brothers. I am 62 years old and knitting is a very big part of my life. I have done alot of different crafts and hope to learn everyone of them before I die. I am teaching my eight year old granddaughter now. She is doing pretty good but her attention span is short. I hope I can instill in her my love of color and nature.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I was 28 year old, when I learn to knit. I went to J C Penneys. Yes they had yarn at one time. I guess a inexperience person was in the department. She sold me the yarn, needles, patterns, and a learn how book. The pattern was not an easy one. I remember at one point cry out to God for help, also promised never to touch a pair of knitting again. Another, thing I had to ask God to forgive me. 
My interest come from the lady next door, when I was a child, Aunt Ruth. She made them needles fly, but she never try to teach me.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

learned how in 4H about 7. My mom had taught me a little the Continental was, then the leader said I needed to know the English way and I could knit both ways. Now I can only remember English but have a book w/ pix so I could do Cont. if I wanted.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe starting with something such as the potholders or those sewing cards so a young child can be successful at making something and will build confidence and hand/eye coordination. knitting is a skill that needs good hand/eye coordination and confidence or the "knitter to be" may give up in frustration. Being able to draw a loop through a loop is not so easy. The child will be anxious to please her grandmother - set her up for gradual successes.


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

I AM 80 YRS OLD SO DON'T REMEMBER AT WHAT AGE MY MOM GAVE ME A PENCIL SOME YARN AND SHOWED ME HOW TO CAST ON. HAVE BEEN DOING ALL KINDS OF HAND WORK SINCE. MY DAUGHTER HAS TAUGHT HERSELF.

BINKY


----------



## lindalomb (Apr 27, 2011)

I starting knitting at the age of 8, but mastered only knit and purl

Have fun teaching your granddaughter

Linds


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

I did sewing cards too. I never thought about eye hand coordination but my mom was a teacher before marrying so she probably did. I think she really wanted me to be able to lace my shoes. Brought back a really nice memory.


----------



## thisdancerknits (May 4, 2011)

I first learned to knit when I was 24 or 25; then I got away from it for 8 or 9 yrs and I just started up again.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

I have found that teaching and learning is easier for beginners first time if I start with one hook and teach how to crochet and then hot to know somehow the one needle crotchet hook is easier to accept once you just try to learn n from the very beginning. Although both of my granddaughters have not expressed a real interest in knitting and crocheting yet  I am still hopeful they will come along later..


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I was about 9 or 10 when my mom taught me to knit headbands! Took it to another level in my twenties, took another hiatus for alot of years and took it up again Jan 2011! Now, I am having the time of my life, experimenting with yarn! 
Have a great knitting week!


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

After I finish my poncho. I'll try to felt a handbag.


----------



## Granny's knits (May 9, 2011)

I was about 10 years old by a distant cousin who was knitting hats and gloves for the Red Cross during WWII. I was fascinated by the way her fingers worked. Have knitted off and on since then. Have pretty much been doing more the past few years since the great grand babies started to come along. Recently ,have found that knitting socks is somewhat rewarding. I find this site interesting and have learned quite a few tips. Hope all had a great "Mother's Day".


----------



## knitfreak27 (Apr 24, 2011)

i am actually teaching some 7-8 year olds to knit,they seem to be catching on really well. i was about 9 when my granny taught me to knit, and i just love it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

my mum gave me a knitting nancy when I was about 7 or 8 then I spent hours finger knitting and crocheting granny squares.Mum then taught me to knit but back then if I dropped a stitch I just added one on or knitted stitches together if I had to many.For years I had some very holey work. When I was in my early 20's I got serious about it and have knitted and crocheted ever since.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good evening ladies and gentlemen,
> I have told this story before. My dear sweet southern belle grandmother taught me to knit when I was 12 years old.
> She wanted me to act more like a southern lady instead of a cowgirl climbing trees. I just took the knitting up in the trees due to three mean brothers. I am 62 years old and knitting is a very big part of my life. I have done alot of different crafts and hope to learn everyone of them before I die. I am teaching my eight year old granddaughter now. She is doing pretty good but her attention span is short. I hope I can instill in her my love of color and nature.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Thats brilliant picture you up the tree with your knitting hope your brothers become less mean as they got older. :-D


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> I was 6 when my mother taught me...


Like I said, I was 6 when my mother taught me to knit. I made the longest scarf ever... At that age, I soon got bored with knitting that scarf and picked it up again when I was 12. During my summer break from school, I knitted a couple of sweaters for myself... When I saw what I could create, I started making Christmas presents for friends and family, and the rest is history... I am 61 now and am always knitting or crocheting... I can't sit still and not have a project in my hands... I know all of you are the same way... It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one to share this obsession...


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i was about 10 years old. my aunt lived next door and she would make us clothes every christmas and had to give then with just a little missing to be finished over christmas break. she taught school and had the summer off and i woulod watch her for a long time. got hooked. the colors were not as lively then but it is good busy work.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Annie H. I live in Ma.,too. My mom taught me to knit when I was six years old, and I never looked back. I like to crochet aphgans and items that don't require that nicely finished smooth look that knitted items have. Rarely have I found a crochet sweater pattern that has that tailored finished look that I like in a sweater. nncy


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry Annie H. I got you confused with Jon's mom. Wrong adress...sorry, woops!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I can remember when I was 5. Nana would be knitting and I would just start working with her. I made lots of squares for years. Then she showed me how to crochett them all into one big blanket. Ahhhh, the memories bring tears to the eyes. I think she would have loved to see what I am doing now. Next big thing, my first baby swetter...


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Jon's mom, I was six years old when I learned to knit,,from that point on I am have become a compulsive , obsessd knitter and yarn hoarder. Do they have a12 step program for knitters? Just wondering, who cares, I consider myself harmless. I' am from Ma., too- am 60yr.old phew! That sounds old when you type those numbers down.I have 3 grown children & 4 grandkids. I taught my 2 oldest grandaughters to knit when they were 6&7, now they are 10 & 11, they are still working on the scarfs they they started with, they pick it up every once in awhile and ask me to fix it. I figure they will grab ahold of the craft when they want, there's alot of technological gadgets to play with & they are fun for the kids, something that wasn't available when we were kids. I sometimes have a hard time wrapping my head around some of their high tech toys, and wish I learned the basic computer skills that the kids learn early on in school. Another time, another generation. nncy


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Linda Lomb

Once you know how to knit and purl you can knit any pattern.....Trust me.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi SJ

I loive your profile picture. You have such a pretty smile. My grandma taught me at the age of 9 but didn't get the hang of it til I was 11 years old. i also crochet as well.

Arleney1008


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

69; at it a few months...about to turn 70. Just finished a 'baby' washcloth for one great grand daughter with a baby bottle pattern (her request) and about to finish one for hr big sister (7) with a lamb. Using dishcloth patterns to learn some stitches. Have done slippers and booties.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 10. My grandmother taught me on Christmas Day with a knitting kit I had received from "Santa".


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Arlene
thank you for the compliment. I'm a Minnesotan and where are you from?
sharon


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, born and bred. We aren't too far from each other. I know it is a bit of a drive or in my case a bus ride.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Trying to teach my grand-daughter to knit recently it made me wonder what age would you consider old enough for them to understand what you are trying to teach them.


I was 5 when my mam taught me. She used to work for Patons. She used to knit for them. Her work was displayed in the stores that were selling the wool and patterns, so the customer could see what the finished garment looked like. It wasn't good money but she enjoyed it. I've knitted for stores in my time too, but don't do it now. I still get bombarded with orders though by people I know.It keeps me busy, I take out the yarn and button cost and give the labour money to charity. :thumbup:


----------



## leelee (Mar 20, 2011)

I was eight when I learned from my paternal grandmother. My 7 year old granddaughter was over to the house this weekend and I tried to teach her. She just wasn't in the zone. Guess we will try another time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

greatgmadeb said:


> 69; at it a few months...about to turn 70. Just finished a 'baby' washcloth for one great grand daughter with a baby bottle pattern (her request) and about to finish one for hr big sister (7) with a lamb. Using dishcloth patterns to learn some stitches. Have done slippers and booties.


Well done you....I'm proud. What did you do for a hobby before you discovered knitting? :thumbup:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I was about 4 years old when I first tried after seeing my mother knit so much.

The first thing that I made for myself was a bed jacket that I did while sitting in the school's library!


----------



## khaley3778 (May 5, 2011)

This is too funny, because I am 59 now and just re-learned how to knit about 4 years ago...but I was 14 when I learned how to knit from the much older (16) girl who lived next door. Well, she showed me how to knit my first row and said, "have fun," and went inside. Later that evening, I finished my first row but didn't know what to do next! LOL...she had never said, "Well, get to the end of the first row, change needle over to your other hand and begin knitting again." I was extremely anxious all that night and the next morning, waiting for her to come outside, so I could ask her what do I do next? I finally knocked on her door and she just laughed and showed me how to knit the next row. After that, I spent my time knitting long square or rectangular objects...never quite long enough to be a scarf... until I got bored with the whole thing. Years later, I wanted to start up again but had no one to show me how, until I stopped in to our LYS and took a class in knitting socks. That was nearly 4 years ago. I've knitted many many pair of socks, a baby sweater, loads of scarves and hats and am now starting on dolls. Love to knit dolls.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Why are you reading this? Why aren't you knitting."
Well, first off my knitting isn't with me, my crocheting is though. When I get home I will work on my Heirloom afghan that I started.(Knitting) I only have 2 rows finished, I am not doing it in strips but in one piece. 203 stitches to be exact. I have put markers between the 29 stitches(29 stitches x 7= 203) to make the "strips" all in one. I am making it in Medium rose yarn. I am glad you are able to figure out how to turn the heel. I still can't seem to get the hang of that. So I make tube socks instead. Wishing you a great day! many hugs to you.

Your knitting sister,

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## MysMomma (Apr 27, 2011)

I just taught myself, with help from youtube and a few other websites, about six months ago. 30 years old and I finally have a hobby! Haha


----------



## khaley3778 (May 5, 2011)

I wish I knew how to crochet! I've tried and tried, using online videos, I've bought the hooks, yarn and sat there for an hour or more each time, and one time, I succeeded at making what looked like a long, tubular sack..I have no idea how I did that! LOL...I've tired many times and finally asked someone who knew how to crochet to sit with me. this was about 7 months ago. I don't know if it's my fingers or my brain or what, but it stumps me each time. I always go back to knitting. Maybe I should change that to read: Why are you reading this? Why aren't you knitting or crocheting? ; - ) It just seems that the cutest patterns are for crochet and she laughed and said she had the same problem: some of the cutest patterns are for knitting!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I was 14.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you thought of buying a learn how to crochet book to try and learn from pictures or from Youtube?? Just a thought.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I was about 13 in the seventh grade. I had a nasty teacher but she didn't stop me from wanting to learn to knit and crochet. In fact, I tried even harder! Then I taught my best friend who lived next door. He was a couple of years younger than me but he picked up on it even faster than I did. He was knitting beautiful things before I could learn them! Then they moved to Oklahoma and I never saw him again. That was over 50 years ago. I wouldn't be me without a set of needles in my hands or my knitting bag at my side.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

reading prime hobby, dabbling in water colors. Figure water colors and knitting are challenging and will keep my hands out of food. My 7 yr old great grand daughter wants me to teach her so I guess when she's down this summer, we'll have a go at it. :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

khaley3778 said:


> It just seems that the cutest patterns are for crochet and she laughed and said she had the same problem: some of the cutest patterns are for knitting!


How's the line go about greener pastures? Only, in this case it's an ability we haven't that serves as the fence. 

Best to learn - and master - both. Then you can make whatever you see!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I was about 8. It was during WW2 and we learned to knit little singlets for some poor little child 'over there' I remember my Gran feeling sorry for whoever got it because the yarn was yellow and scratchy. I remember it was a really awful yellow colour too. Nowdays I use a machine whenever I can xxx


----------



## Sassygrannie (May 9, 2011)

I'm so jealous first that you have a grand daughter to teach. I have only grand sons and they aren't interested in this kind of stuff. 

Not sure how old I was when Mom taught me how to knit, but remember during summer vacation I wore out a skein of yarn trying out different stitches. 4th grade maybe? As I got older I taught myself how to use 4 needles to knit mittens as I could not stand that seam on the side of my hand. 

figured out how to adjust a hat pattern so I could make it on circs instead of having a seam to sew. I even purchased a book to help me make cables. Still have to concentrate when making those as it is too easy for me to loose count and then my cables are off. Learning experience right?

I have a couple gals at work that I am teaching to knit. Am very proud of their progress. 

Your grand daughter seems to be doing just fine!


----------



## ceepee (Jan 18, 2011)

I taught myself to knit at 9 yrs old from the Encylopedia Britiannia. It took me 2 weeks to figure out how to cast on! At the time, I didnt know anyone else that knitted but I was determined to learn! I still have my first needles. THere are green, 10.5 and made by Boye.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I was 10, I think.My grandma taught me to knit and I made a pilllow as my first project and have been addicted ever since


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too! I was about 9


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi can I ask a couple of questions please what is a baby wash cloth do you mean a washing flannel and also afghans when I see afghans mentioned which is quite a lot is this a baby blanket?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Hi can I ask a couple of questions please what is a baby wash cloth do you mean a washing flannel and also afghans when I see afghans mentioned which is quite a lot is this a baby blanket?


I'd love to know that too. It sounds so different to anything we've got here. :thumbup:


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

An afghan is usually an adult size blanket. They range in size from a lap afghan to something to fit the size of your bed. They are knitted or crocheted. If a washing flannel is a soft piece of material to wash with then that is what a baby wash cloth is. Some people knit or crochet them and some sew them out of soft material. May I ask what you would call an afghan? I'm always eager to learn new things.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Tara said:


> An afghan is usually an adult size blanket. They range in size from a lap afghan to something to fit the size of your bed. They are knitted or crocheted. If a washing flannel is a soft piece of material to wash with then that is what a baby wash cloth is. Some people knit or crochet them and some sew them out of soft material. May I ask what you would call an afghan? I'm always eager to learn new things.


Thanks tara I would think an afghan would be a a blanket in england or quilt and afghan here would be a dog(afghan hound).Have never heard of knitting wash clothes before we would buy a sponge or flannel.


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

Now that was cool to learn!


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

lifetime crochet said:


> Now that was cool to learn!


Love the photo of your dog with butterfly


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I learned from a book when I was about 14.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Have never heard of knitting wash clothes before we would buy a sponge or flannel.


When I first heard of knitted washcloths, I thought it was a total waste of knittng time. I also thought it silly to knit them since they're not expensive to buy.

Then I found myself with nothing to knit but some 'Christmas' cotton yarn, and not much either. So, I knit a washcloth. What makes it a 'Christmas' yarn, is the strand of sparkly stuff wound around it. That same strand also makes it _very_ unsuitable for washing babies, but quite a good exfoliant scrubber for older hides!

My stepmother, bless her, prefered my knitted washcloths for washing dishes.

Making swatches of new stitches always seems a wasted effort to me, but if it's a washcloth when it's finished ... a new stitch has been learned and the resulting 'swatch' needn't be ripped out.

I've made cotton baby blankets and used the leftover yarn to knit a baby-sized washcloth. The moms were happy.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I have knitted rags (wash cloths) for doing the dishes but not for bathing. I have made alot of afghans both knitted and crocheted and one of these days I want to try a quilting project.


greensleeves said:


> Tara said:
> 
> 
> > An afghan is usually an adult size blanket. They range in size from a lap afghan to something to fit the size of your bed. They are knitted or crocheted. If a washing flannel is a soft piece of material to wash with then that is what a baby wash cloth is. Some people knit or crochet them and some sew them out of soft material. May I ask what you would call an afghan? I'm always eager to learn new things.
> ...


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

greensleeves said:


> Hi can I ask a couple of questions please what is a baby wash cloth do you mean a washing flannel and also afghans when I see afghans mentioned which is quite a lot is this a baby blanket?


Baby washcloth is knitted with a pattern, usually cast on 37 stitches and go from there following pattern. Found a pattern book with several designs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> greensleeves said:
> 
> 
> > Have never heard of knitting wash clothes before we would buy a sponge or flannel.
> ...


I've pricked my ears up about your baby blanket in cotton. Does it really look OK? I've got 1000gms of discontinued white cotton that I don't know what to do with. It needs a wash but I think You have just given me an idea. I just hate waste....

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've pricked my ears up about your baby blanket in cotton. Does it really look OK? I've got 1000gms of discontinued white cotton that I don't know what to do with. It needs a wash but I think You have just given me an idea. I just hate waste....
> 
> :thumbup:


I suppose any pattern can be used, but I had a boxful of worsted weight cotton in assorted shades of yellow, including some variegates. I wanted to use it all up at one shot. 
I made a round blanket, using the smallest quantities first and only changing color when I came to the end of a one.
I did work a round of reverse single crochet as the border, but it was not really necessary. Despite being a massive amount of stockinette, it didn't curl; I guess because it's cotton. 
The website where I found the pattern two years ago seems to be gone; at any rate, I can't access it today. So, I've attached it twice - once as a pdf and once as a Word doc.

Hope this helps.

Jessica-Jean


----------



## Near (May 11, 2011)

I taught myself when i was 12.
It depends on the child. Keep trying though. Im sure shell love it. <3

~Near~


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

A flannel to you-a washcloth to us..aphgan is a knitted or crochet blanket....different words that mean the same


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 2 goldens


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou Jessica jean. I'm going to download them.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've pricked my ears up about your baby blanket in cotton. Does it really look OK? I've got 1000gms of discontinued white cotton that I don't know what to do with. It needs a wash but I think You have just given me an idea. I just hate waste....
> ...


Loved your blanket how kind of you to go to so much trouble to enclose the pattern
brenda(greensleeves)


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

I learned to knit at school when I was about 8.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sewlj said:


> I learned to knit at school when I was about 8.


Would that North American public school systems return to that!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I was 5 when my grandmother taught me. I taught both my neices at age 5 also. My daughter has never been interested in knitting and my sons don't care either.


----------



## hallieve (May 14, 2011)

I was 8,
I was shown how in girl scouts it was a project to make lap robes for the veterrans Hospital. we each made a 12" sqare in garterstitch and the leader assembled them.After that My mom taught me the rest She was a righty and I a lefty but Like piano playing there is no way to knit with one handed you must use both ahnds to move the needles so I had no troble with it. Crochet was a differant matter Mom learned to do It with her left hand to teach me


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hallieve said:


> Mom learned to do It with her left hand to teach me


How lucky you were to have such a devoted mother!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I was 5 when my grandmother taught me. I taught both my neices at age 5 also. My daughter has never been interested in knitting and my sons don't care either.


Beth, I'm going to digress...I just love the look on your dos's face. Give him a love from me :thumbup:


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Will do! He is a one-year old english bulldog. His name is Major, but I call him "doofus". What a sweetie! He loves to try to get at my yarn stash to play with all the loose ends!


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I was about 15 years old when I first learned. I found out I was going to have a baby brother or sister. My first project was a pair of baby bootees. The finished project would have fit a baby elephant rather than a baby human. However, it gave me the taste for knitting and I have continued ever since. I am now in my 60's.


----------



## pamelarae (May 14, 2011)

I was 5 when I learned to Knit, but I think the child needs to have a desire and enough coordination to handle the needles.


----------



## Susan B. (May 14, 2011)

I was about 8 the first time I learned it, although I didn't continue with it at that time. My husband's cousin's granddaughter is four or five and she's very good at it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i taught myself at 18 to crochet and i'm 47 yrs old now. i taught myself to knit 4 yrs. ago. but right now in knitting i only know the knit/pearl st.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryrose said:


> ... i only know the knit/pearl st.


Maryrose, don't let anyone know, but the big secret about knitting is that there are _only_ those two stitches. The rest is just decoration and fun!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi jessica-jean, i guess the knit & pearl stitches are the main stitches. thanks for the insight.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

I was 10. I have CP so my Mom thought that would helps me exercise my left hand. Very limited use. I knit one handed. I enjoy it. Very calming.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Lani said:


> I was 10. I have CP so my Mom thought that would helps me exercise my left hand. Very limited use. I knit one handed. I enjoy it. Very calming.


A friend of the family taught me to knit one-handed when I had a car accident and hurt my hand. Some family members have said it looks "wierd" but it works for me.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Its not weird to us!God gave us all our very own 'talent' You go girl!


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

Lani said:


> I was 10. I have CP so my Mom thought that would helps me exercise my left hand. Very limited use. I knit one handed. I enjoy it. Very calming.


Good for you! I have enough trouble knitting two handed!


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Marijay!


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

Lani said:


> Thanks Marijay!


Hi Lani! What sorts of things do you knit?


----------



## DianeML-O'B (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh- I made a lot of those potholders! Couldn't get my girls interested in them though.


----------



## DianeML-O'B (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh- I made a lot of those potholders! Couldn't get my girls interested in them though.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Marijay said:


> Lani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marijay!
> ...


Hi, I have knitted scarves,hats,dishcloths, prayer cloths, preemie hats and booties. I'm knitting a triangle prayer shawl. I would learn to knit socks but since I knit with one hand the dpns is a little hard but I have made things with them. I liked the pom pom yarn that I used. The last pom pom yarnwas at Michael's for 1.99 a skein. Usually 5.29 a skein.
What do you like to knit. Maybe we can swap patterns. Have a nice day.


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

Lani - you are brilliant! I do like to knit but I haven't made all those things! Right now I'm knitting some small soft toys to give as gifts. I used to knit large items but I don't have the dedication or patience to see them through to completion these days. Just seeing patterns does inspire me though, and I keep everything I like so that if I do get the urge, there's plenty to choose from. Do keep up the great work!


----------



## wombat (May 10, 2011)

My girlfriend taught me when we were both eight or nine years old. She was already a very good knitter. I remember trying to make my teddybear a scarf but gave up. Later whenever I started something new it was a big family joke that I was making another 'Teddybear scarf'

I did however become a very good knitter when I was older and have probably used enough yarn in the last 65 years to go round the world a couple of times at least.

My speciality is socks . I am on my 47th pair since 2009 !


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Marijay said:


> Lani - you are brilliant! I do like to knit but I haven't made all those things! Right now I'm knitting some small soft toys to give as gifts. I used to knit large items but I don't have the dedication or patience to see them through to completion these days. Just seeing patterns does inspire me though, and I keep everything I like so that if I do get the urge, there's plenty to choose from. Do keep up the great work!


Thanks Marijay! I wouldn't say I'm brilliant maybe a little  Oh I never made toys. Are they hard to do? I know what you mean about having patience. I also like to do small items to see them finished. Have a nice day!


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

I was 5 or 6. I am sure my mom taught me to keep me out of her hair!!! I made squares, saved them, and put them in an blanket after I was engaged. I still have the blanket but don't use it much in Texas. My grandchildren want to learn, including the boys, even though it is on and off. They keep coming back for more!!! Keep teaching!!
Granny Linda


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

Lani said:


> Marijay said:
> 
> 
> > yoThanks Marijay! I wouldn't say I'm brilliant maybe a little  Oh I never made toys. Are they hard to do? I know what you mean about having patience. I also like to do small items to see them finished. Have a nice day!
> ...


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Marijay said:


> Lani said:
> 
> 
> > Marijay said:
> ...


----------



## MonKnits (May 5, 2011)

I first picked up a pair of knitting needles at age 28.


----------

